# Dvds play in black and white



## babigurl3 (Nov 12, 2011)

When I try to play a DVD, it plays in black and white. We've tried the DVD player with other TVs, and it plays in color. The tv plays regular tv in color, and when hooked up with a broken DVD player, it registered it in color. We've made sure the cords are all connected properly, we've played around with the setting and options and can't find any thing wrong with it. Exept the facr that it plays DVDs in black and white....


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi babigurl3


Look very carefully at the S-video cable make sure its tightly in, if its on securely check inside the socket there is a bent pin either on the set or the cable itself.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Test another device on that input of the TV. That will confirm if that port on the TV is working.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

How are you connecting the DVD player to the TV? Usually if you're getting black & white from a DVD player, it's via component, and either the connection or the component / progressive scan settings are off.


----------

